# DIY Smoker



## SmokingLad (Jun 17, 2020)

Guys need your advive i am building a smoker out of metal drums i burned the paints of the druns inside and out now i am asking you guys do i need to paint heat resistant paint i inside of my smoker ? Thanks in advance


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 17, 2020)

No.  Leave the inside bare.  Paint the outside.  Seasoning the smoker will give the inside a coat of oil and smoke which will protect the metal.

You also don't want fumes from the paint out-gassing into your food.

Your drum will degrade where the fire is hottest.

JC


----------



## Steve H (Jun 17, 2020)

UDS is a pretty common smoker. Check out this for parts and info.





						Ugly Drum Smoker Parts | how to build a 55 gallon cooker  | UDS Parts  | UDS Parts
					

How to build a UDS Ugly Drum Smoker! All that you need is a 55 gallon drum. 55 gallon drum parts, Ugly Drum Smoker parts, UDS charcoal basket, UDS cooking grate, thermometer, UDS hinge, UDS intake damper, Exhaust Damper, UDS Longtube intake pipes, baffle system for UDS




					udsparts.com


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 17, 2020)

Steve H said:


> UDS is a pretty common smoker. Check out this for parts and info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good information.  If you want to get fancy with the charcoal basket, get a Hunsaker coal basket.









						Hunsaker Vortex Smokers
					

Hunsaker Smokers are competition-grade BBQ drum smokers designed and built in the USA to help you master every cook, from your patio to the competition trail. We build quality drum smokers, ugly drum smoker parts, and WSM & Kettle accessories.



					www.hunsakersmokers.com
				




Big Poppa Smokers also has parts available for a drum build.









						Big Poppa's BBQ Shop - The Best Grilling & Smoking Supplies
					

Shop the most popular BBQ rubs, seasonings, grills, smokers, sauces, marinades & grilling accessories. Free shipping on select orders over $75+




					www.bigpoppasmokers.com
				




Now you guys got me wanting to build a drum again......

JC


----------



## SmokingLad (Jun 17, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> No.  Leave the inside bare.  Paint the outside.  Seasoning the smoker will give the inside a coat of oil and smoke which will protect the metal.
> 
> You also don't want fumes from the paint out-gassing into your food.
> 
> ...


Thanks man  .What should i do then in the charcoal box? Do i leave it bare also?


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 18, 2020)

SmokingLad said:


> Thanks man  .What should i do then in the charcoal box? Do i leave it bare also?



When you fire it up the first time to season it, coat the entire inside with some kind of vegetable oil.  Cooking spray works very well for this.

Run the temp over 300F for an hour add a couple chunks of wood for smoke.

The coal basket you can coat with oil if you want but it will burn off and really not do anything but make oil smoke.  So leave the coal basket bare metal.  If you are going to store it for longer than a couple weeks, then an oil coat can help stave off rust during storage.  Same for the inside of the drum, and ferrous parts on the outside of the drum.

JC


----------

